# White On Spine (fungus/injury?)



## unblackberzerker (Dec 7, 2008)

I noticed this on my piranha, and don't know what it is. It actually looks like maybe an injury. He's very skitish, and I thought maybe he scraped against the rocks. I would use salt, but I have plants.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Gonna need better pics.


----------



## unblackberzerker (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, that was the best one I could get. It isn't "fuzzy", it looks like a piece of skin has been scraped off.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yea man that pic can't tell.. can't see well enough.. theres not supposed to be white on the spine so i'm gonna take a guess and say fungus but need better pics to know if it is..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If anything you can get your net and kinda pin him against the side of the tank and snap a quick picture. That is if you cant get a better picture of him. Sometimes it does take a while to get a decent picture of your fish.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

what are your water parameters especially ammonia, looks like it could be ammonia burn and salt wont hurt your plants too much some salts are used as an aquarium fertilizer like epsom salt


----------



## unblackberzerker (Dec 7, 2008)

The pH is pretty high (like 7.5), and the ammonia is fine.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ammonia is fine??? whats the ppm


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

virginblack said:


> The pH is pretty high (like 7.5), and the ammonia is fine.


I wouldnt worry about it than if your water params are fine unless it does become worse and starts to spread. Should go awy quickly if it is a scrape.


----------

